# Crop insurance implications



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here are some facts about crop insurance and planting early.....goes back to what swmnhay(Cy) said several days ago.

Regards, Mike

Crop Insurance Implications of Planting Crops Early | Farm Journal Magazine


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Planted 50 acres of corn today, basically the way I understand it, I am giving up the potential for $45.22 an acre if I have to replant due to frost/freeze out. I am still covered on my revenue protection otherwise as long as "good management practices are followed the rest of the year. So, the way I look at it, the ground I planted today has the potential of making at least 50 bu/acre more now compared to planting 3 weeks from now. Thats about $300/acre by chancing $45, I will play that game. BTW soil temperature at seed depth was 73 deg and at 4.5 inches it was 68 degrees.


----------

